

All of the Worlds Airports (each airplane is one) - Anon84
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bgoncalves/3929051451/sizes/o/

======
lucumo
All of the _New_ World's Airports.

Pity, really. I would've liked to see the contrast (if there is any) with the
Old World.

~~~
Anon84
They are all there, just clipped away. I'm preparing other similar visuals,
and I'll be sure to add views from the "other side".

~~~
lucumo
Thanks. Will be interesting to see.

